# "I don't care, you can get all the turtles you want"



## jcase (Dec 6, 2021)

My wife upon learning I picked up a Cuora cyclornata.

Now Ive known she is the best wife for a long time, but I'm not sure if she really understands what she just said. She never saw the "collection" when it was in full swing. The few dozen I have now don't even compare.


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 6, 2021)

jcase said:


> ...I picked up a Cuora cyclornata...


Photos or it didn't happen...

=DD


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 6, 2021)

My wife seems to be alright with me collecting as many animals, Motorcycles etc I want as long as I give her an equal amount of either cash or jewelry.
At least that's my take on it.


----------



## jcase (Dec 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife seems to be alright with me collecting as many animals, Motorcycles etc I want as long as I give her an equal amount of either cash or jewelry.
> At least that's my take on it.


We don't police each other's spending habits. I was a broke mess when I met her, so it's all a joke really but you know my first thought was to hit the classifieds and look at those Cuora McCordi and to see if any pyxis or Egyptians we're posted lol


----------



## turtlesteve (Dec 6, 2021)

Famous last words. My wife is very supportive but not blank check level. And, my wallet is not quite as accommodating either…


----------



## jcase (Dec 6, 2021)

turtlesteve said:


> Famous last words. My wife is very supportive but not blank check level. And, my wallet is not quite as accommodating either…



I already told you the secret, you get those kids grown, out of the house, and off your car insurance. That teenager car insurance man. I started buying turtles again as soon as they were off it.

Then you sell your home on the west coast and move back home to the South where home prices arnt as insane.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 6, 2021)

jcase said:


> Then you sell your home on the west coast and move back home to the South where home prices arnt as insane.


You hear that. @Tom ?


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You hear that. @Tom ?


Already done. Sold one property here and bought a nice mountain cabin here in CA, and a cute little 3 bedroom in GA for when I'm back there. I still think I will end up either in South FL or San Diego CA. Gotta have good tortoise weather.


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 7, 2021)

I can see the future;

"Rehoming turtles; Apparently
"I don't care, you can get all the turtles you want"​ didn't mean what I thought it did"




All motorcycle riders have seen a different version of this same advertisement! 


LOL


----------



## jcase (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> Already done. Sold one property here and bought a nice mountain cabin here in CA, and a cute little 3 bedroom in GA for when I'm back there. I still think I will end up either in South FL or San Diego CA. Gotta have good tortoise weather.


Man the house i jsut sold in the middle of freaking no where, I had it 7 years and it appreciated over 50%.


jeff kushner said:


> I can see the future;
> 
> "Rehoming turtles; Apparently
> "I don't care, you can get all the turtles you want"​didn't mean what I thought it did"
> ...


Yeah motorcycle ... I think that's the one thing she has said I can't buy lol


----------



## Cherryshell (Dec 7, 2021)

Anyone looking for an HR guy? Only salary requirement would be to make tort buying money, bonuses can be paid with mazuri, weeds, and fine orchid bark..


----------



## jcase (Dec 7, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> Anyone looking for an HR guy? Only salary requirement would be to make tort buying money, bonuses can be paid with mazuri, weeds, and fine orchid bark..


Ill swap mazuri for someone to hang this Christmas lights


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2021)

jcase said:


> Yeah motorcycle ... I think that's the one thing she has said I can't buy lol


I rode a CBR 600 for 22 years. Loved that bike and loved riding it. I willingly sold it when my daughter was around five. It was easy to see the coming mother daughter clash of the titans, and after seeing yet another dead guy on the street under a bloody sheet, I realized that I HAVE to be alive for at least the next 15 years to keep mother and daughter from killing each other. I miss riding daily, but I know I made the right choice. Once daughter is an adult and off on her own, I'll be riding again.

Then I will get to pick out a new bike. That will be fun! I used to be a Honda man, but switched to Yamaha when they pioneered the four stroke revolution with their awesome dirt bikes. We will see what the reviews are saying when the time comes.


----------



## jcase (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> I rode a CBR 600 for 22 years. Loved that bike and loved riding it. I willingly sold it when my daughter was around five. It was easy to see the coming mother daughter clash of the titans, and after seeing yet another dead guy on the street under a bloody sheet, I realized that I HAVE to be alive for at least the next 15 years to keep mother and daughter from killing each other. I miss riding daily, but I know I made the right choice. Once daughter is an adult and off on her own, I'll be riding again.


Yep, kids will settle some of us down that is for sure. Wildone -> fairly professional functioning adult, in and instant, all it took was some need for responsibility. If it wasn't for the kids, i'd be pursing hots instead of turtles.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Dec 7, 2021)

jcase said:


> My wife upon learning I picked up a Cuora cyclornata.
> 
> Now Ive known she is the best wife for a long time, but I'm not sure if she really understands what she just said. She never saw the "collection" when it was in full swing. The few dozen I have now don't even compare.


I wanted to say, if she was your girlfriend and she suggested that, marry her, marry her on the spot, buy a farm, and get every turtle/tort you possibly can and live there in peace???


----------



## jcase (Dec 7, 2021)

TheLastGreen said:


> I wanted to say, if she was your girlfriend and she suggested that, marry her, marry her on the spot, buy a farm, and get every turtle/tort you possibly can and live there in peace???


Lol pretty much what i did, now just to add the rest of the turtles


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> Already done. Sold one property here and bought a nice mountain cabin here in CA, and a cute little 3 bedroom in GA for when I'm back there. I still think I will end up either in South FL or San Diego CA. Gotta have good tortoise weather.


I think I'd like you as a local....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2021)

jcase said:


> Man the house i jsut sold in the middle of freaking no where, I had it 7 years and it appreciated over 50%.
> 
> Yeah motorcycle ... I think that's the one thing she has said I can't buy lol


I have a very small garage and right now very limited eye sight.
It's a terrible combination for anyone with motorcycles in their blood.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> Already done. Sold one property here and bought a nice mountain cabin here in CA, and a cute little 3 bedroom in GA for when I'm back there. I still think I will end up either in South FL or San Diego CA. Gotta have good tortoise weather.


Somehow I thought you were a Florida guy ?in the first place.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Somehow I thought you were a Florida guy ?in the first place.


Only at heart. Born and raised in Cali. Love the scenery, not fond of the politicians and some of the people. I've spent a lot of time in Lousiana and Georgia, a few days in FL, and a few weeks in other Southern states. I've always felt like I belonged there.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd like you as a local....


Many meals would be shared, and beers drunk.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 7, 2021)

A on again off again perspective of my now ex-wife. They only mattered when she needed some reason to be angry. Otherwise not an issue.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I think I'd like you as a local....


Many meals would be shared, and beers drunk.


Kapidolo Farms said:


> A on again off again perspective of my now ex-wife. They only mattered when she needed some reason to be angry. Otherwise not an issue.


Wait... wives need a reason for that? I thought it was just random and unpredictable.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> Only at heart. Born and raised in Cali. Love the scenery, not fond of the politicians and some of the people. I've spent a lot of time in Lousiana and Georgia, a few days in FL, and a few weeks in other Southern states. I've always felt like I belonged there.


Louisiana and Georgia are probably a better fit for you. I don't like their politics in Florida either when it comes to animals.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Dec 7, 2021)

Consider South Texas, Tom! Just as warm as Florida with fewer hurricanes.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> Many meals would be shared, and beers drunk.
> 
> Wait... wives need a reason for that? I thought it was just random and unpredictable.


Well...if it was me or one of the other ladies on here we'd be bugging you to buy more torts ? ya gotta find a tort lover in the first place ????????????


----------



## jcase (Dec 7, 2021)

Tom said:


> Only at heart. Born and raised in Cali. Love the scenery, not fond of the politicians and some of the people. I've spent a lot of time in Lousiana and Georgia, a few days in FL, and a few weeks in other Southern states. I've always felt like I belonged there.


Houses are a lot nicer on the wallet here, food is much better


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2021)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Consider South Texas, Tom! Just as warm as Florida with fewer hurricanes.


I do love Texas. I haven't spent time in South Texas, but I know I'd like it. I love Houston. Austin was a little weird, but lots of good music. Dallas was nice.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> I rode a CBR 600 for 22 years. Loved that bike and loved riding it. I willingly sold it when my daughter was around five. It was easy to see the coming mother daughter clash of the titans, and after seeing yet another dead guy on the street under a bloody sheet, I realized that I HAVE to be alive for at least the next 15 years to keep mother and daughter from killing each other. I miss riding daily, but I know I made the right choice. Once daughter is an adult and off on her own, I'll be riding again.
> 
> Then I will get to pick out a new bike. That will be fun! I used to be a Honda man, but switched to Yamaha when they pioneered the four stroke revolution with their awesome dirt bikes. We will see what the reviews are saying when the time comes.


Get a damn Harley!!! I realize it's a different type of riding than a Japanese bike. But it's more fun and more of an image


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 8, 2021)

@Tom 
my vote (like I had one) puts you in South Texas. It's hot but not humid like Florida and Georgia...housing is cheaper, people are more friendly and property is cheaper so you can buy more and bigger...in my job as a truck driver I traveled the U.S. like your job, only probably yours looked like more fun...My cat and I have walked on the ground in 45 states and made a judgement about where we would live and decided it's South Texass or Colorado Wyoming is third...


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Get a damn Harley!!! I realize it's a different type of riding than a Japanese bike. But it's more fun and more of an image


I want to ride the motorcycle, not push it. No overpriced junk for me. I'm interested in performance, not image.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> @Tom
> my vote (like I had one) puts you in South Texas. It's hot but not humid like Florida and Georgia...housing is cheaper, people are more friendly and property is cheaper so you can buy more and bigger...in my job as a truck driver I traveled the U.S. like your job, only probably yours looked like more fun...My cat and I have walked on the ground in 45 states and made a judgement about where we would live and decided it's South Texass or Colorado Wyoming is third...


That carries some weight with me. You've seen the whole country and been able to compare. Colorado weather doesn't work at all, and their politics are following CA. Wyoming is wonderful in many ways, but those winters... No thank you. South Texas, South GA, South FL, and Southern CA are the front runners. And when I get wherever I end up, I'll go get all the turtles I want!


----------



## jcase (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> That carries some weight with me. You've seen the whole country and been able to compare. Colorado weather doesn't work at all, and their politics are following CA. Wyoming is wonderful in many ways, but those winters... No thank you. South Texas, South GA, South FL, and Southern CA are the front runners. And when I get wherever I end up, I'll go get all the turtles I want!


North Carolina has real BBQ and a better power grid.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2021)

jcase said:


> North Carolina has real BBQ and a better power grid.


NC is a wonderful state. Been there twice. I like SC too. The problem is that NC also has winter. I'd prefer to avoid winter entirely if I can.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> I want to ride the motorcycle, not push it. No overpriced junk for me. I'm interested in performance, not image.


There are times when image is a lot. When my third ex-husband wanted a new bike...he would get a basket I think it was called, the older I get the less I remember...anyway he'd pay $200 for the parts, spend the night putting it together and the next day we were riding a 'new'bike...panheads, . Anyway you are most likely correct as my third last ex husband appears to be the last and I just never liked riding behind anyone else...so outside of my patch wearing friends, I know nothing about bikes anymore...too old I guess...


----------



## jcase (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> NC is a wonderful state. Been there twice. I like SC too. The problem is that NC also has winter. I'd prefer to avoid winter entirely if I can.


My wife is sure enjoying this "winter" down here. Given she hasn't know a winter except up along the northern boarder until we moved earlier this year. Nights are down right cold, but these days in the 60s and 70s ... those were our summer temps last year!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> That carries some weight with me. You've seen the whole country and been able to compare. Colorado weather doesn't work at all, and their politics are following CA. Wyoming is wonderful in many ways, but those winters... No thank you. South Texas, South GA, South FL, and Southern CA are the front runners. And when I get wherever I end up, I'll go get all the turtles I want!


I think you qualify for South Texass as #1 Colorado or Wyoming are my first choices for me sans chelonia...


----------



## Toombsk16 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> Already done. Sold one property here and bought a nice mountain cabin here in CA, and a cute little 3 bedroom in GA for when I'm back there. I still think I will end up either in South FL or San Diego CA. Gotta have good tortoise weather.


Having live on the west coast and east coast, I’d think twice before moving to south Florida. Great vacation spot, but super crowded, expensive and driving is a nightmare. One big city from west palm to Miami. They have built from the intercontinental to the Everglades, so there is nowhere else to go. Anything near I-95 and your in the ghetto. SoCal is expensive, but you don’t have the humidity and as ultra crowded as Florida. Just my 2 Cnts. Georgia, or the Florida panhandle are nice. Tampa and south gulf coast too. ?


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Dec 8, 2021)

IF MOVING TO TEXAS: 
-If you do move here to Texas,be like a True Texan and avoid Dallas and Austin. 
-Tex-mex. Speak it, Eat it, Live It.
-Enjoy our many motorcycle clubs.
-Don‘t go to the Islands in April.
-Marry a Hispanic. We have bigger families, you’ll get invited to more barbeques.


----------



## Cherryshell (Dec 8, 2021)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> IF MOVING TO TEXAS:
> -If you do move here to Texas,be like a True Texan and avoid Dallas and Austin.
> -Tex-mex. Speak it, Eat it, Live It.
> -Enjoy our many motorcycle clubs.
> ...


My brother moved to Houston about two years ago and is finding all of that out but I can personally attest to the last point lol


----------



## turtlesteve (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> NC is a wonderful state. Been there twice. I like SC too. The problem is that NC also has winter. I'd prefer to avoid winter entirely if I can.



Inland SC, NC, GA have a plus - it’s much less rainy / humid than the coast and Florida, despite being hot I feel it’s more pleasant to be outside in summer. Unless you are right on the beach, Florida and the gulf or Atlantic coasts are unbearable in July or August. 

To me that benefit is worth the trade off of occasionally getting cold. But, I’m still warm enough to grow palms and citrus and our ground doesn’t freeze.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 8, 2021)

Tom said:


> I rode a CBR 600 for 22 years. Loved that bike and loved riding it. I willingly sold it when my daughter was around five. It was easy to see the coming mother daughter clash of the titans, and after seeing yet another dead guy on the street under a bloody sheet, I realized that I HAVE to be alive for at least the next 15 years to keep mother and daughter from killing each other. I miss riding daily, but I know I made the right choice. Once daughter is an adult and off on her own, I'll be riding again.
> 
> Then I will get to pick out a new bike. That will be fun! I used to be a Honda man, but switched to Yamaha when they pioneered the four stroke revolution with their awesome dirt bikes. We will see what the reviews are saying when the time comes.


One of My Ride's! "69" Trophy TR25w




My other Ride is a "58", Tiger T110


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 8, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Get a damn Harley!!! I realize it's a different type of riding than a Japanese bike. But it's more fun and more of an image


If that image is slow and with no imagination....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 8, 2021)

Try this.
Comfy as a couch and faster than a lightning bolt.
Ahem. I also own the red one.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Try this.
> Comfy as a couch and faster than a lightning bolt.
> Ahem. I also own the red one.


The red one, with the windshield? A dresser???


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Try this.
> Comfy as a couch and faster than a lightning bolt.
> Ahem. I also own the red one.


I didn't know you had a Harley! Wish I hadn't had to sell mine:


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 9, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> The red one, with the windshield? A dresser???


I knew it...from a damn fender!!! At times I am smarter than I act...lolol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 9, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I knew it...from a damn fender!!! At times I am smarter than I act...lolol


It's a Dyna Switchback.
The green one is a KAW ZX14R


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a Dyna Switchback.
> The green one is a KAW ZX14R


Did you see my sister's Classic? I rode in her sidecar and loved it. We tried to go on a run with the Harley Owners Group, but about half way thru her arms were real tired so we turned around. But we had fun with it for a while...


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 9, 2021)

turtlesteve said:


> Inland SC, NC, GA have a plus - it’s much less rainy / humid than the coast and Florida, despite being hot I feel it’s more pleasant to be outside in summer. Unless you are right on the beach, Florida and the gulf or Atlantic coasts are unbearable in July or August.
> 
> To me that benefit is worth the trade off of occasionally getting cold. But, I’m still warm enough to grow palms and citrus and our ground doesn’t freeze.


I like the inland weather in south Florida and it's not crowded at all. As a matter of fact you can drive for miles and not see a single car. Most people move to the coasts but that's not where the country is. A lot of it has been taken over by sugar cane fields though ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 9, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I like the inland weather in south Florida and it's not crowded at all. As a matter of fact you can drive for miles and not see a single car. Most people move to the coasts but that's not where the country is. A lot of it has been taken over by sugar cane fields though ?


My property in Catawba SOUTH Carolina is in the north central part of the state.
My home in Florida is smack dab in the middle of the suburbs. 11 miles inland
Its night and day


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My property in Catawba SOUTH Carolina is in the north central part of the state.
> My home in Florida is smack dab in the middle of the suburbs. 11 miles inland
> Its night and day


I lived about 25 miles inland in probably one of the the most unsettled parts of Florida. I was used to having a public library here in Ohio. That would look up things for me on the internet. NOT THERE. It felt like dropping off planet earth. I hated it at first. But then I came to love it. The swamp has it's own beauty.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My property in Catawba SOUTH Carolina is in the north central part of the state.
> My home in Florida is smack dab in the middle of the suburbs. 11 miles inland
> Its night and day


My very first load when I was in training was to Louisiana...California girl truck driver in the South . Oh lordy, I experienced humidity in July that made it hard to breathe, plus reverse racism, Even if I was first to unload if there was a black male driver that they knew...I might wait a long time to get unloaded, then to Florida where the giant bugs every where, grocery stores and gas stations...bugs. Then I noticed that Miami drivers were WAY outa line...I'd be going up an on ramp and a line of cars would pass me on the righthand shoulder, a freakin line, not just one car.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry @jcase 
We hijacked your thread and flew it into a mountain


----------



## jcase (Dec 10, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry @jcase
> We hijacked your thread and flew it into a mountain


No worries, I stuggle not to detail threads. I did write a reply earlier about it but never submitted it. I found it hilarious

PS mustard doesn't belong in BBQ


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 10, 2021)

jcase said:


> No worries, I stuggle not to detail threads. I did write a reply earlier about it but never submitted it. I found it hilarious
> 
> PS mustard doesn't belong in BBQ


It's a South Carolina thing.
Everything has mustard and/or vinegar in it


----------



## jcase (Dec 10, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's a South Carolina thing.
> Everything has mustard and/or vinegar in it


Lol, vinegar is right

And yeah NC born, I know it's a SC thing lol


----------



## jcase (Dec 17, 2021)

Things escalate, and this time it wasn't even me...

My daughter wanted an axolotl after going to a reptile show, which considering for much of the year our house sits at 75f isn't ideal. My *wife* actually suggested we get her a turtle for Christmas.

This little guy or gal is currently sitting in a bin hidden away next to my cyclornata waiting for Christmas. Its not the axolotl or alligator snapper she wanted, me I think it will do.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 18, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> My very first load when I was in training was to Louisiana...California girl truck driver in the South . Oh lordy, I experienced humidity in July that made it hard to breathe, plus reverse racism, Even if I was first to unload if there was a black male driver that they knew...I might wait a long time to get unloaded, then to Florida where the giant bugs every where, grocery stores and gas stations...bugs. Then I noticed that Miami drivers were WAY outa line...I'd be going up an on ramp and a line of cars would pass me on the righthand shoulder, a freakin line, not just one car.


Haha I go to visit my brother in San Diego and ? when the humidity gets over 40% and he cries! My limit for tennis is 90 degrees and 80 humididty for being in the sun.In the shade its almost 98/90. So humidity will not scare me away. Winter is another story and it is an edited version we get in Richmond, but more than we want. So further so we go after I retire!


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 18, 2021)

jcase said:


> Things escalate, and this time it wasn't even me...
> 
> My daughter wanted an axolotl after going to a reptile show, which considering for much of the year our house sits at 75f isn't ideal. My *wife* actually suggested we get her a turtle for Christmas.
> 
> This little guy or gal is currently sitting in a bin hidden away next to my cyclornata waiting for Christmas. Its not the axolotl or alligator snapper she wanted, me I think it will do.


Can't go wrong with any Cuora. 

Enjoy the suspense and the surprise!


----------



## jcase (Dec 18, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Can't go wrong with any Cuora.
> 
> Enjoy the suspense and the surprise!


I agree, I've had many in the past. Only a few hand fulls now but working to change that


----------



## jcase (Dec 18, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Can't go wrong with any Cuora.
> 
> Enjoy the suspense and the surprise!


I actually had to take her with me to get it because she was out of school sick, but thankfully the box had something for me in it as well, so i had cover.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Dec 18, 2021)

jcase said:


> I actually had to take her with me to get it because she was out of school sick, but thankfully the box had something for me in it as well, so i had cover.


Damn!! Isn't that a Cuora cyclornata?!


----------



## jcase (Dec 18, 2021)

TheLastGreen said:


> Damn!! Isn't that a Cuora cyclornata?!


Yes, C. c. annamitica.


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 18, 2021)

Most excellent.


----------



## jcase (Dec 18, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Most excellent.


My bestfriend/psudosister/gardian angel is coming to visit early next year. She actually knows how to use a camera, can't wait to actually have decent representative photos of everything taken


----------



## TheLastGreen (Dec 18, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Photos or it didn't happen...
> 
> =DD


It seems it did happen???
These turtles are supposedly ultra rare, can only imagine what you paid for the bugger @jcase , but the turtle is beautiful!
(Do update us as your collection grows, these turtles are proper beauties!)


----------



## jcase (Dec 18, 2021)

TheLastGreen said:


> It seems it did happen???
> These turtles are supposedly ultra rare, can only imagine what you paid for the bugger @jcase , but the turtle is beautiful!
> (Do update us as your collection grows, these turtles are proper beauties!)


Cheaper than the radiata, more than the Philippine box turtles.


----------



## jcase (Dec 22, 2021)

Had to try right?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 22, 2021)

jcase said:


> Had to try right?
> 
> View attachment 337919


?


----------



## ZenHerper (Dec 22, 2021)

Put me down for 5 or 6 of those...


----------



## jcase (Dec 22, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Put me down for 5 or 6 of those...



See that is being greedy, I only want 1.3 or 2.2 lol


----------



## jcase (Feb 27, 2022)

ZenHerper said:


> Put me down for 5 or 6 of those...


*shifty eyes* uh I've got a 17 hour drive coming up in 2 weeks, will post some pictures...

Bought my wife really good Hamilton tickets and surprised her on valentine's day. Probably the best gift I could have gotten her, she cried, was sad "she didn't get me anything that nice". I told it was ok, that I had arranged for her to get me a few good gifts too lol.


----------



## jcase (Feb 27, 2022)

Pancake


----------



## jcase (Feb 27, 2022)

Siren got moved indoors into my office this week to try and break her shyness. The only Cuora I have that wont eat from my hands at this point.


----------



## jcase (Feb 27, 2022)

New setup for some of the burmese stars, and the radiated tortoises. 2nd from top are the radiated. Local guy made them for me, at a surprisingly cheap price. They retain heat so well that the thermostats for the radiata very rarely even kick on.


----------



## jcase (Feb 27, 2022)

Work in progress, but first attempt at a cuora rearing rack

Bottom shelf is the bucket filter and and plant tank, with grow lights.
Everything is plumbed together, and seems to work well. Very slow trickle feed system.
Top left tub is heated quite a bit by the CHEs (for Siren), the trickle feed from that tub raises the water temp by a couple degrees in the rest of the tubs.

I still need to clean up the wiring, and add 3 basking lamps to the bottom ones before they are in use, but I'm happy for now.


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 27, 2022)

jcase said:


> Siren got moved indoors into my office this week to try and break her shyness. The only Cuora I have that wont eat from my hands at this point.



Which subspecies is this? One of the amboinensis?

Do you have any galbinifrons yet? I always thought those looked super cool.


----------



## jcase (Feb 27, 2022)

TeamZissou said:


> Which subspecies is this? One of the amboinensis?
> 
> Do you have any galbinifrons yet? I always thought those looked super cool.


It is a subadult female of the Philippine locale. I really hate calling them amboinensis, they are quite unlike the true amboinensis ive had in the past, and will have their own species soon enough.

No, the galbinifron complex isn't really on my radar that much, and ive had them years ago.


----------



## jcase (Mar 9, 2022)

4 month transformation, first two photos are from Jay's advertising on 11/8/2021, third photo I took yesterday 3/8/2022. Carapace looked so deformed in the original photos, but by the time I got the turtle it had mostly filled in, and now it is entirely normal. I can't believe I almost dismissed this "deformed" turtle.


----------



## jcase (Mar 13, 2022)

Lost our beloved pup Rosie to cancer last week.

We decided no new dog. Then fine we wait 2 weeks. Then no puppies. Then no more big dogs (we have st Bernards). Then no more expensive dogs. My weekend trip got cancelled due to a storm, and I caught my wife looking at a Cane Corso puppy on Craigslist.

Meet Sugar, the future guardian of the Tortoises and Turtles. 4 months old as of last week, I've got a lot of training to do with her. She won't fill the gap of Rosie, but she got the other dogs and kids partly out of their funk.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 14, 2022)

jcase said:


> Lost our beloved pup Rosie to cancer last week.
> 
> We decided no new dog. Then fine we wait 2 weeks. Then no puppies. Then no more big dogs (we have st Bernards). Then no more expensive dogs. My weekend trip got cancelled due to a storm, and I caught my wife looking at a Cane Corso puppy on Craigslist.
> 
> Meet Sugar, the future guardian of the Tortoises and Turtles. 4 months old as of last week, I've got a lot of training to do with her. She won't fill the gap of Rosie, but she got the other dogs and kids partly out of their funk.


Probably sugar will find her own place to fit in. It's funny how they manage to worm their way in  she's beautiful.


----------



## jcase (Mar 14, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Probably sugar will find her own place to fit in. It's funny how they manage to worm their way in  she's beautiful.


She has lol, she is busy collecting all the dog and cat toys and putting them in her crate. Future guardian of the outdoor cuora (my next update to this thread )


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2022)

jcase said:


> Lost our beloved pup Rosie to cancer last week.
> 
> We decided no new dog. Then fine we wait 2 weeks. Then no puppies. Then no more big dogs (we have st Bernards). Then no more expensive dogs. My weekend trip got cancelled due to a storm, and I caught my wife looking at a Cane Corso puppy on Craigslist.
> 
> Meet Sugar, the future guardian of the Tortoises and Turtles. 4 months old as of last week, I've got a lot of training to do with her. She won't fill the gap of Rosie, but she got the other dogs and kids partly out of their funk.


Beautiful! You've got a lot of training in your future!

So sorry you lost Rosie.


----------



## jcase (Mar 14, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful! You've got a lot of training in your future!
> 
> So sorry you lost Rosie.


I do for sure, but she responds well to chicken, so won't be an issue. Haven't worked this breed before, but no way she can be more stubborn than the saint Bernards lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2022)

jcase said:


> I do for sure, but she responds well to chicken, so won't be an issue. Haven't worked this breed before, but no way she can be more stubborn than the saint Bernards lol.


From what I've read you MUST be the pack leader.


----------



## jcase (Mar 14, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> From what I've read you MUST be the pack leader.


Or have a lot of pulled pork or smoked turkey lol.


----------



## jcase (Apr 3, 2022)

Testing the new phone's camera


----------



## dd33 (Apr 3, 2022)

jcase said:


> View attachment 342713
> 
> Testing the new phone's camera


Looks good. You should post some updated pictures of your radiateds.


----------



## jcase (Apr 3, 2022)

dd33 said:


> Looks good. You should post some updated pictures of your radiateds.


I should! But I'm never happy with my photos really


----------



## jcase (Apr 20, 2022)

"Honey I'm making you dry aged steak tonight, with bearnaise sauce and potato en gratin, oh and I got another turtle"

Meet waffles, cyclornata #2


----------



## jcase (Apr 20, 2022)

dd33 said:


> Looks good. You should post some updated pictures of your radiateds.


One still lagging behind the others but is growing these days.


----------



## jcase (Apr 21, 2022)

O hello there


----------



## TheLastGreen (Apr 21, 2022)

jcase said:


> O hello there


Absolutely beautiful! A cute bugger, is he a new hatchling? (What species is he as well?)


----------



## jcase (Apr 21, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Absolutely beautiful! A cute bugger, is he a new hatchling? (What species is he as well?)


Cuora Pani and cuora McCordi pictured,


----------



## TheLastGreen (Apr 21, 2022)

jcase said:


> Cuora Pani and cuora McCordi pictured,


Interesting, I thought it was the same one before and after a swim
*Correction
They're both beautiful, and their little tails are cute! I forgot some turtles have long tails


----------



## jcase (Sep 17, 2022)

Today's haul, two more cyclornata annamitica. Bigger one is possibly a male.


----------



## jcase (Sep 21, 2022)

Waffle is not pleased with her smaller winter accommodations. Substantially less things to chase, hunt and eat. She isn't my turtle anymore, she has claimed my wife.


----------



## jcase (Sep 25, 2022)

First nest laid cuora egg, my wife is over the moon happy lol. Not bad for a "not a reptile fan". The turtles have taken a piece of her heart in a big way


----------



## jcase (Oct 2, 2022)

Cuora aurocapitata dabieshani
New unplanned project ...


----------

